# heres an example of why i think cropped looks better than natural



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

here are before and after pics of my dogs ear cropping. its all about personal preferance. I just think pits/bullies look good with a nice crop. The fawn one is my male Ziggy. The blue one is my female Kai Kai. Tell me what yall think and maybe you can post some of your before and after pics of crops.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Ziggy looked WAY better with natural ears! The blue's crop fits him better than Ziggy's does. One out of two ain't bad.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i like crop better too, they both look much better cropped IMO. but that is just personal prefrence.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I prefer natural, but I won't turn down a good crop job if a dog has it. I can admire a clean cut. 

I think it depends on how the ears end up falling too. Of course, by the time they settle into their normal position, it's usually too late to crop. Kane's ears didn't fall into their rose prick until he was almost a year old. They were just like your pups before that.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, they definitely look much better, but I don't like ears on most dogs


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think both look great with their crops, and I think Ziggy's crop looks really great on him also

Here is my man Ozai before his crop









and now, he is 6 months old

















ozai prob would have been fine with his ears but i am glad i got them cropped, i love his look


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Agreed to the whole personal preferance thing- to each his own, right? 
Therefore, personally.............

I prefer the crop! The cheekbones on any pit/ bully type dog makes them look almost regal, and the ears to me are just way too distracting. They take the focus away from the cheeks and eyes. There's just somthing beautiful about a good crop.

What style of crop did you have done? I can see the bell on the blue, but I'm not sure about your brown pup. I'm getting my pups ears done in a couple of weeks and could sure use some info. What was your experience like? Recovery time? Pointers, etc?


----------



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

koeJ007 said:


> Agreed to the whole personal preferance thing- to each his own, right?
> Therefore, personally.............
> 
> I prefer the crop! The cheekbones on any pit/ bully type dog makes them look almost regal, and the ears to me are just way too distracting. They take the focus away from the cheeks and eyes. There's just somthing beautiful about a good crop.
> ...


The blue one has the short crop. The fawn one has a show crop. Be prepared for a lot of after care. When my dogs got there ears done they were wrapped up. 5 days later the wraps came off. After another 5 days the stitches came out. All this while giving meds everyday for two weeks. Then give or take about two more weeks for the scabs to fall off (don't take off any scabs let them fall off) and swelling to go down. So about a month for everything to be done.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Cropping is a personal preference and is just that.. Personally i like my hound to have natural ears.. Gives more character and sense of completion.. I'd probably crop if i showed dogs but i don't..

So i'd keep them natural but hey you are the one feeding your hounds so as long as you aren't doing some home BS job..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Cropping is a personal preference and is just that.. Personally i like my hound to have natural ears.. Gives more character and sense of completion.. I'd probably crop if i showed dogs but i don't..
> 
> So i'd keep them natural but hey you are the one feeding your hounds so as long as you aren't doing some home BS job..


lol exactly!! the home BS jobs make me cringe!

I love the expression I get with my pup and its not only due to his ears but its a huge part. I could not imagine him without them, lol. I don't see putting them through the pain just cause I liked a look, personally. Of course if you want to show and the ears are loopy weirdo ears I can see why you would want to. if your not showing I personally don't see a point. To each their own.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

idk, maybe i get booed for saying this....and dont get me wrong i love the cropped look....but how does cropping the ears serve the dog?

not trying to thread jack but we cut 2 parts of their bodies off for our vanity.....the dog doesnt care about the look. 

how is that not animal cruelty? because they were asleep? 

sorry but ill go against the grain on this and say openly that cropping ears is a purely a selfish act and not ethical/moral thing to do. but of course this is counting that we say we LOVE our dogs.

i feel that is the direction our dogs should head in, so i had to voice this.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I think they look good, I like the crop on both of them. :thumbsup:
Kai Kai's crop looks a little shorter, maybe just the pics?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

they look good. I've had both cropped & natural. I don't really think i have a specific preference, just depends on the dog. When i had my ukc show dogs, ears were cropped by the breeder i got them from, since i had them on a co-own contract. My pup i've got now, i own outright but the breeder & i are in agreement to leave her ears natural because they're just so darn cute! I believe they'll stay the way they are, or end up rose or half prick like the standard calls for. If they go batty, that's no biggy. Here's a shot of her from my phone. *not thread-jacking, just sharing lol*


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

rodrigo said:


> idk, maybe i get booed for saying this....and dont get me wrong i love the cropped look....but how does cropping the ears serve the dog?
> 
> not trying to thread jack but we cut 2 parts of their bodies off for our vanity.....the dog doesnt care about the look.
> 
> ...


I pretty much agree. Most people who seem to do it in the hood are trying to make the dog look tougher. Reminds me of guys who wear cut off shirts and puff their chests out. If you gotta pose to show toughness, it pretty much isn't there.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i know this, and im not judging. i tried cropping my lil guy's ears when he was 10 weeks . but (he was out of state) i told the breeder to watch him while under and if any signs of adverse reaction to anesthesia to abort....well sure as **** he started having irregular breathing.....and she said had her been her dog she woulda went ahead , but because it was mine she aborted. i said 4get it.....(i was torn about the decision so i was almost grateful when i felt it was unsafe) .....so im not judging....i have just had time to think about it....and realize that how can i say i love Samson and cut his hears off for my pleasure.

the hod stuff is 100% correct .....i live in Paramount CA (1 city over from compton)......its why I bought my dog from PA and flew him back with me on a trip.


anyways.....the dogs look awesome cropped...there s no denying it.....let s just think about this by ourselves looking at our dogs for a second and thats it.


sorry again for the speech, ......beautiful dogs , ..... i love every pitbull i see here


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yambeezy said:


> The blue one has the short crop. The fawn one has a show crop. Be prepared for a lot of after care. When my dogs got there ears done they were wrapped up. 5 days later the wraps came off. After another 5 days the stitches came out. All this while giving meds everyday for two weeks. Then give or take about two more weeks for the scabs to fall off (don't take off any scabs let them fall off) and swelling to go down. So about a month for everything to be done.


Thanks for the reply- I appreciate it. I actually over estimated healing time cos I wasn't sure. One month sounds great. But I also know every scenario is different and am planning on being prepared and well- educated before I send my boy in.

That being said: I have heard that pits don't always do well under anaestetic and would also abort in the case of even the smallest complication. Not trying to prove anything by having it done. I would just rather have them done in case I show him.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I would personally only do it on even a show dog if he/she had a poor ear set and I wanted to hide it. Not worth the risk otherwise. I'm not big on putting dogs under for cosmetic reasons and crops are pretty involved/long surgeries performed on young pups, they are under a LONG time


----------



## ACEOFACE (Dec 17, 2011)

rodrigo said:


> idk, maybe i get booed for saying this....and dont get me wrong i love the cropped look....but how does cropping the ears serve the dog?
> 
> not trying to thread jack but we cut 2 parts of their bodies off for our vanity.....the dog doesnt care about the look.
> 
> ...


It is not in my case. My dog at 8ms old started to have many ear infections and my vet sent me to a vet after trying everything to help him. He had ears that flopped forward so any wet caused him issues. The vet said he wanted to crop them to see if that will help him out. So I did it. Two weeks latter he had no issues and has not had them after that! So I now think every APBT/Bully that has ears flopping forward should get them done so they don't have the pain my dog did.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

rodrigo said:


> idk, maybe i get booed for saying this....and dont get me wrong i love the cropped look....but how does cropping the ears serve the dog?
> 
> not trying to thread jack but we cut 2 parts of their bodies off for our vanity.....the dog doesnt care about the look.
> 
> ...


Actually they use to serve a purpose. The old game-fighting dogs had their ears cropped because it was something the other dog could have held on too if he bit the ear. Its like a girl fight, a bald one, and a the one with long hair. Guess whos going to get their hair pulled?

Another purpose is for guard dogs and hunting dogs. Such as the doberman have their ears and tail docked because they would be prone to getting grabbed by the intruder, if attacked.

For hunting dogs, dogs that hunt boar and such, serve for safety purpose. Such as a horn being latched on them.

Some herding dogs have their ears cropped for hearing purposes, to better pin point sound.

Not to mention floppy ears can trap debris, and retain moisture.

Then there is for appearance. Would you take a dude who is ripped full of muscle seriously when he talks like mickey mouse? In this cause, Pitbulls get this procedure done to give them a tougher look.

Not to mention humans do it too, look at all the plastic surgery people get now a days.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

SMiGGs said:


> Actually they use to serve a purpose. The old game-fighting dogs had their ears cropped because it was something the other dog could have held on too if he bit the ear. Its like a girl fight, a bald one, and a the one with long hair. Guess whos going to get their hair pulled?


Old school dogs rarely had cropped ears. When I thought I was gonna get into the sport 25 years ago I was told that you'd rather have the other dog just chewing on an ear as it doesn't do any damage as opposed to chewing on a nose or burying into the chest. Eventually when the ears got torn apart, they cropped some to even out the look.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

fishinrob said:


> Old school dogs rarely had cropped ears. When I thought I was gonna get into the sport 25 years ago I was told that you'd rather have the other dog just chewing on an ear as it doesn't do any damage as opposed to chewing on a nose or burying into the chest. Eventually when the ears got torn apart, they cropped some to even out the look.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

SMiGGs said:


> Actually they use to serve a purpose. The old game-fighting dogs had their ears cropped because it was something the other dog could have held on too if he bit the ear. Its like a girl fight, a bald one, and a the one with long hair. Guess whos going to get their hair pulled?


Incorrect. Check out this site Antohin kennels - Breeding Pit Bulls since 1992. / Welcome to Antohin kennels site and count how many cropped dogs compared to non-cropped dogs you find.



fishinrob said:


> Old school dogs rarely had cropped ears. When I thought I was gonna get into the sport 25 years ago I was told that you'd rather have the other dog just chewing on an ear as it doesn't do any damage as opposed to chewing on a nose or burying into the chest. Eventually when the ears got torn apart, they cropped some to even out the look.


Correct.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

incorrect: The purpose why some dog fighter left the ear, was to not leave the inner ear exposed. Which could have led to serious bleeding. Not to redirect the bite somewhere else. Others disagreed and went with a crop.

http://www.riospitbull.com/ear_cropping.htm


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Incorrect. Check out this site Antohin kennels - Breeding Pit Bulls since 1992. / Welcome to Antohin kennels site and count how many cropped dogs compared to non-cropped dogs you find.
> 
> Correct.


Just because a site supplies such pics of non cropped game dogs, doesnt mean they arent out there. Here is a list.

Sorrell's CH Chopper









Sorrell's Bull ROM









Sorrell's Ch aceHurt

















Sorrell's Rasin










Sorrell's RoadBlock









Sorrell's CH red lady









Sorrell's Uncle Bud










ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [21299] :: SORRELLS' BLUE MONDAY









ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [380] :: PLUMBER'S ALLIGATOR










CH CHARLIE LLOYD'S PILOT

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [12598] :: CHARLIE LLOYD'S PILOT










CH HOOTEN'S BUTCHER BOY (4XW)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [239] :: HOOTEN'S BUTCHER BOY (4XW)


















An tudor's Dibo 3XW










ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [9] :: TUDOR'S DIBO (3XW)


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm well aware that there were cropped game dogs. I didn't say that they weren't. The fact remains that there are far more natural eared box dogs than cropped ones. The site I linked to features hundreds of past and current dogs (from overseas obviously) and if you can be bothered to look you'd see what I'm talking about.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> I'm well aware that there were cropped game dogs. I didn't say that they weren't. The fact remains that there are far more natural eared box dogs than cropped ones. The site I linked to features hundreds of past and current dogs (from overseas obviously) and if you can be bothered to look you'd see what I'm talking about.


Yeah im looking through the site, and definitely most have no crop.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Lots of people like crops and would never fight their dog. I don't think they I hand in hand and I have met a lot of people who just prefer the look and that's totally their choice. They are able to justify the crop to their personal preference and they feed their dog so they should be able to crop if that's what's they like. I don't like the way the head looks with a crop and others DO like the way a head looks with one. It's really to each their own but bringing fighting dogs into this kinda bothers me since I know a lot of people on here and in life who would never fight but chose to chop the ears. Doesn't make them bad people just a different approach to then end result a good looking pup. I'm not gonna lie I do wonder how they can't feel terrible about doing it lol. Even for a little while lol.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

ames said:


> Lots of people like crops and would never fight their dog. I don't think they I hand in hand and I have met a lot of people who just prefer the look and that's totally their choice. They are able to justify the crop to their personal preference and they feed their dog so thy should be able to crop I that's what's they like.


I have read every single one of those points of view, fighting, non- fighting- why they do, why they don't. At the end of the day it IS about the individual and the individual's circumstances and what they want or don't want. To lump all the reasons into one jar and say they don't because of this or they do because of that- is just senseless. Many fighting dogs didn't have a crop and some did. But that all had to do with the owner. Nowadays, we do or don't for our own reasons or purposes.

The important thing is that no dog is loved any less because of what they do or don't look like! JMO


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

SMiGGs said:


> Some herding dogs have their ears cropped for hearing purposes, to better pin point sound.


Cropping ears can actually affect how well a dog pinpoints sound because an uncropped ear funnels sound down into the ear canal. As well that drop ears actually prevent debris and moisture from collecting because the drop covers the canal; if your dog's ears are dirty, it's usually because you aren't keeping an eye on it and are allowing wax to build up. Not to mention for moisture, all dogs can shake their heads to get rid of water in the ear.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

to me , i dont see a reason to crop unless they have irregular ears and you plan to show . Just seems like alot of discomfort to put on them for no other reason.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

If only our dogs were allowed to make us look like they want. Shave that fat ass off of her, or that big nose off of him I love how some of the most athletic looking dogs, who are worked out and dieted for shows are owned by the heavier people out there. Like they have will power to keep their dogs in shape so that's proving something.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

rodrigo said:


> idk, maybe i get booed for saying this....and dont get me wrong i love the cropped look....but how does cropping the ears serve the dog?
> 
> not trying to thread jack but we cut 2 parts of their bodies off for our vanity.....the dog doesnt care about the look.
> 
> ...


Well i will boo you for this comment, to say its animal cruelty is beyond reasonable. Have you ever experienced a crop or going through it with your dog ? do you see what is done? its really not that bad and has advantages. Most of my cropped dogs with the exception of 1 have NEVER had an ear infection vs my guy with natural ears that gets one about every year.
You say this is animal cruelty when its a shorer procedure and shorter healing tme then say a spay neuter where they again remove a body part, would you call someone who has there dog fixed cruel to animals? my suggestion is watch what you talk about and make sure you know your facts before you call people cruel to animals on here, that comment was very offensive to many on here who do choose to crop for reasons we shouldnt have to discuss with you.



fishinrob said:


> I pretty much agree. Most people who seem to do it in the hood are trying to make the dog look tougher. Reminds me of guys who wear cut off shirts and puff their chests out. If you gotta pose to show toughness, it pretty much isn't there.


another BS remark , for someone who ows a breed who is judged in the medias eyes I would expect more from the owners. Many of us have cropped dogs yet dont live in the hood or lead a gangster lifestyle. A crop does not mean we do it to make our dogs look tougher. MOST owners are not found on google the few that are should not be looked at as the majority, you should really take a look around here at those of us with cropped dogs and see how many of us are posing with guns and cut off shirts.



Kingsgurl said:


> I would personally only do it on even a show dog if he/she had a poor ear set and I wanted to hide it. Not worth the risk otherwise. I'm not big on putting dogs under for cosmethic reasons and crops are pretty involved/long surgeries performed on young pups, they are under a LONG time


Have you been through a crop with your dog? to comment about how long a surgery it is seems absurd to me. Its actually a very quick procedure, i usually have my dogs back after about 4 hours and that from drop off to pick up. a spay neuter surgery is usually over night and alot more invasive. the ear is only cartilage a spay neuter is alot more invsive and involves cuting into your dog. have you ever had a fixed dog?

very surprised at some of the comments in here. Its a personal prefrence on crops and I can respect someone who choses to leave natural but for those who chose to crop I dont think we should have things flung at us like " animal cruelty" or " un ethical" thats uncalled for, especially from people who obviously have no knowledge of crops and what is involved.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

in the end we can argue all we want, ..... what gives us the right to cut pieces of an animal we say we love....would we do that to our children? ....if a dogs ears are uneven then accept that as you would if he/she had a less than decent conformation....you wouldnt break her bones and extend them to make the dog taller and more square.....

i know its an exaggeration but i love my dog....and believe me i am not judging ...last week i asked a friend to photshop my dog with ears cropped because i wanted to see how he would look. 

but at the end of the day those ears are full of expression and they should ban cropped ears at shows. that simple. 

and i dont need to see what is done to stand firm on my belief that we do not have the right to do that to our beloved companions. 

but i dont look down on cropping....i just know in my heart its wrong.



edit*****

oh and to add, yes i do think its cruel to neuter one s own dog . i have never done that to male nor females ..... is it that hard to control ones dog from getting pregnant or impregnating other dogs? im 39 and its never happened to me....and i know zilch about dogs. but to me they are like children....u gotta always watch em. 

i have my own beliefs, ....i am sure most wont agree but i wanted a dog....not a hairy human with 4 legs.... so to me i try to let him be as much of a dog as he can be, if he jumps on the couch....well good for you Samson. I dont teach him to sit because he already knows how to sit...when he wants to sit he does. 

i can take him without a leash and he obeys "come here" "stop" "no" "treat" (usually to persuade him when he is being extra stubborn) ......when i walk him i let him pull as hard as he wants...not sure why that is undesired ....because maybe then he thinks he s the alpha??? i have never hit my dog, i have yelled at it 2-3 times and i regret doing it because i saw fear....and i rather see obedience from me being consistent when i ask him to do something. and he obeys all of my commands that i only use for HIS safety.

i take him to work 2 days a week ....everyone is in love with him....i mean everyone that he sees he rushes and makes a friend immediately......

i think we should leave these animals be like god made them and we work extra hard instead of doing physical stuff to them because its simpler and more convenient.

i have my views...oh well


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you're dancing a fine line here with your words. Saying "what gives us the right to cut pieces of an animal we say we love"--as if those who crop their dog's ears love them any less.

And then saying you're not judging and not looking down on it, but that you know it's wrong. I would say if you know or believe it's wrong, then you would look down on it.

We understand that you dislike cropping and I think you should leave it there, simply said, before continuing this thread further.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Angelbaby, This forum is a small percentage of people who own these dogs. I've seen a bunch of razor blade and crazy glue crops to know it's done to make the dog look tougher. You act as if I were refering to every crop out there. foolish. I know that to win in the ring a majority of winners seem to be cropped and that's their choice. To make it sound like a simple painless procedure is wrong. Picture your ear sliced half way off and it makes you cringe, medicated or not. In the end, it's to try to make your dog look better in your eyes, whether it be tougher, more regal or to show off that large dome
Don't put blinders on as if it's a toenail trim and also don't act like a good portion of it is for pure vanity.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm pretty offended by people assuming that because I got my dog's ears cropped that I don't love my dog as much or that he has been abused. I would most definitely say that I love my dog way more than the majority of the population that owns this breed and i'm just saying, wow you guys. outta here.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

k8nkane said:


> I think you're dancing a fine line here with your words. Saying "what gives us the right to cut pieces of an animal we say we love"--as if those who crop their dog's ears love them any less.
> 
> And then saying you're not judging and not looking down on it, but that you know it's wrong. I would say if you know or believe it's wrong, then you would look down on it.
> 
> We understand that you dislike cropping and I think you should leave it there, simply said, before continuing this thread further.


i am not dancing any lines....i am honest always, i always speak my mind.

how can i judge you guys for cropping when i tried doing that to my dog?????? i am not condemning anyone....i tried to to that myself a few months ago...thats why i say i am not judging...because i am guilty as well.

as far as owners loving any less....not at all....but i think at some point we want to really question our concept of animal rights. (for people to really understand would have to put themselves in the situation of the dog....if something greater than yourself castrated you, cut your ears etc etc.... you i am willing to bet if u had a choice would opt for no modifications right? so then the argument becomes that the dog has no choice because he cannot speak to us . but do we really have to ask them to know the answer?

and before i am so frowned upon......animal rights have always been improving and these are things we do have to question without getting offended.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Animal rights or animal welfare? Those are two different things.

Animal rights basically means to give animals the same rights as humans.

_Animal Rights is a philosophical view that animals have rights similar or the same as humans. True animal rights proponents believe that humans do not have the right to use animals at all. Animal rights proponents wish to ban all use of animals by humans.

Animal rights proponents support laws and regulations that would prohibit rodeos, horse racing, circuses, hunting, life-saving medical research using animals, raising of livestock for food, petting zoos, marine parks , breeding of purebred pets and any use of animals for industry, entertainment, sport or recreation.

Animal rights proponents believe that violence, misinformation and publicity stunts are valid uses of funding donated to their tax-exempt organizations for the purpose of helping animals.

Arson, vandalism and assault are common tactics used by underground animal rights groups to further the animal rights cause. Groups such as the Animal Liberation Front, which have been classified as terrorist by the FBI, routinely use criminal activities to further their cause._

Animal welfare basically means to treat animals in a humane manner.

_Animal Welfare, as defined by the American Veterinary Medical Association, is a human responsibility that encompasses all aspects of animal well-being, including proper housing, management, disease prevention and treatment, responsible care, humane handling, and, when necessary, humane euthansia.

Animal welfare proponents seek to improve the treatment and well-being of animals.

Animal welfare proponents believe that humans can interact with animals in entertainment, industry, sport and recreation, and industry, but that the interaction should include provisions for the proper care and management for all animals involved.

Animal welfare proponents support self-regulation of animal sports, including rodeo, polo, three-day eventing, FFA competitions, horse racing, field trials and endurance riding.

Animal welfare groups utilize scientific evidence to base animal care and handling guidelines._

I find it hard to believe that cropping a dog's ears should be considered abuse, when it's a one-time thing that is done when the puppy is very young, under anesthesia, and after the recovery period, is typically never thought of again. Would you consider spaying/neutering animal abuse when it is also typically done under anesthesia and never thought of again -- and S/N isn't even relegated to young puppies; it can be done into adulthood.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

that is my point of view, and you and the rest can have theirs, .....a forum is to broaden ones horizons .... sharing ideas and viewpoints is how we grow. 

for some reason this dog i bought (apbt 6 mos old now) has changed my eyes as to how i see my dog now compared to the last one i had...and its making me re think some of my beliefs

thats all. cheers to u all


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Spay and neutering is to control animal populations and serve that function. Ears are still vanity in my opinion. The one lady who knocked down my comment about people doing it for toughness has a photo of her dog in a spike collar. I kind of view it like that with a lot of people. I'm not a bleeding heart and just jumped in on this because of all the excuses I saw on the side that was for cropping. The health excuse rubbed me the wrong way. It might be common but it's not necessary and is not painless. Again, they have skin and cartilidge like us, so I think if I didn't like my daughters ears, had her put under and some cut off. How would she feel when she woke up? They aren't our children, or human and are just dogs, so it's a matter of choice.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I understand and that's personally why I won't crop my dog's ears, beyond the fact that I just like the way they look naturally.

I only took issue with them saying it was abusive. Abuse, IMO, is something that is done without concern for the health of whatever is being abused and is often systematic and on-going. Which is not the case of cropping.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

YOu can have animal population control by being responsible no need to spay or neuter { not saying i disagree with spay neuter, but its a valid arguement if thats the response you have to justify removing organs for reproduction. Could be the same argument no? what if someone where to neuter you without consent , everyone wants to argue ethics and morals but when it suits you you justify it and when you dont its abuse}. Reality is its personal prefrence and to each there own , we just should be more mature then to throw words out there on here like those who crop are guilty of " animal abuse" ect ect. What ever happened to the phrase if you cant say anything nice dont say anything at all. And to my spike collar LOL I like it and again personal preference,I hardly think it makes him look meaner they are very small spikes I have seen bigger ones on a min pin lol. But again to each there own.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> I understand and that's personally why I won't crop my dog's ears, beyond the fact that I just like the way they look naturally.
> 
> I only took issue with them saying it was abusive. Abuse, IMO, is something that is done without concern for the health of whatever is being abused and is often systematic and on-going. Which is not the case of cropping.


:goodpost:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

well, i'm not going to sit here and say anybody is right or wrong for their beliefs, as everyone is entitled to their own opinion. However, this topic has been discussed numerous times, same argument, just different people posting. Point being, the OP started this thread to show off his/her dog and how well the job turned out. I won't venture to say that we're straying off topic here, but we're getting away from the original point of the thread. Let's please keep it civil, and if anyone wants to further argue their beliefs as to what's right and wrong with cropping a dog's ears, docking tails, spaying/neutering, etc., please take it to PMs and away from this thread. Thank you for your cooperation and assistance in this matter.


----------



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

ames said:


> Lots of people like crops and would never fight their dog. I don't think they I hand in hand and I have met a lot of people who just prefer the look and that's totally their choice. They are able to justify the crop to their personal preference and they feed their dog so they should be able to crop if that's what's they like. I don't like the way the head looks with a crop and others DO like the way a head looks with one. It's really to each their own but bringing fighting dogs into this kinda bothers me since I know a lot of people on here and in life who would never fight but chose to chop the ears. Doesn't make them bad people just a different approach to then end result a good looking pup. I'm not gonna lie I do wonder how they can't feel terrible about doing it lol. Even for a little while lol.


I admit it I felt horrible when I got my 1st dogs ears done. 2nd time around with my other dog I didn't feel so bad. Lol tough love.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> I'm pretty offended by people assuming that because I got my dog's ears cropped that I don't love my dog as much or that he has been abused. I would most definitely say that I love my dog way more than the majority of the population that owns this breed and i'm just saying, wow you guys. outta here.


i will attest that you def love your dogs!


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

View attachment 11068


View attachment 11069


rodrigo said:


> in the end we can argue all we want, ..... what gives us the right to cut pieces of an animal we say we love....would we do that to our children? ....if a dogs ears are uneven then accept that as you would if he/she had a less than decent conformation....you wouldnt break her bones and extend them to make the dog taller and more square.....
> 
> i know its an exaggeration but i love my dog....and believe me i am not judging ...last week i asked a friend to photshop my dog with ears cropped because i wanted to see how he would look.
> 
> ...


I do not crop my dogs ears. I think the cropped ears may look good on the American Bully (and UKC dogs), but not so good on the game bred APBT. I do not like them myself for many reasons. It helps the Bully look more like a watch dog, so it may help the owners feel safe with their 100 lb. Bull Dog.

Ban?
Laws, laws, laws.
Its a slippery slope.
The same people who dedicate their life to "saving Pit Bulls" are helping make them disappear in a pure bred form. 
Example. Pit Bull rescue groups commonly want mandatory spay laws. The American Dog Breeders Association and myself are against laws like that. The rights being taken away from Americans are a slippery slope to BSL (ear crop laws included). Keep your laws off my dogs LOL.

The photos are of Papa L.B. and his son Cutter who lives in B.C..


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I personally love natural ears,
I see no reason to crop a dog unless showing.

I love O'Malley's ears.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

You two have some nice natural dogs. You both have great views and definitely no laws should stop you from doing what you want. We have too many laws now!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

> Have you been through a crop with your dog? to comment about how long a surgery it is seems absurd to me. Its actually a very quick procedure, i usually have my dogs back after about 4 hours and that from drop off to pick up. a spay neuter surgery is usually over night and alot more invasive. the ear is only cartilage a spay neuter is alot more invsive and involves cuting into your dog. have you ever had a fixed dog?


I used to work at a vets, I've seen plenty of crops done, as well as spay/neuters. They are under a while for spay/neuter surgeries as well. Those, generally, dogs are a bit (or a lot older) though. All I said was it was not a risk I would take on my pup for a purely cosmetic procedure. That's just MY opinion and not one I am trying to force on anyone else. Have you ever watched a crop surgery? It's not quick, and anytime you put an animal under for anesthesia there are risks. One has to acknowledge those risks, even if you then choose to take them. As long as you are making an informed decision, that's all one can ask.
I now get dogs spayed or neutered for rescue and they are good to go as soon as the anesthesia wears off. Hell, we do mobile spay/neuters at shot fairs and the owners have their dogs back in just a couple hours. I've never left a pet overnight for spay/neuter.


----------



## Maritsa (Nov 8, 2011)

I love it... Hammer also looks much better with his cropped ears...


----------



## Maritsa (Nov 8, 2011)

he looks stunning!


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 15, 2011)

Hmm, so people who have their sons circumcised or daughters ears pierced don't love their children....Interesting how you guys have it all figured out. Sounds hypocritical to me.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Let me just say: .....................

ANGELBABY YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Another thing:...........

We live in a day and age where surgeries are safer than ever. If people feel it is ok to have cosmetic surgery on themselves- why is it so bad when we have it done to pets? 

If you want to take up a cause- fight against child abuse or domestic violence! That is true abuse! 
I'm sorry if this offends anyone, but I get so peeved when people fight and stand up for the animals, especially when the owners clearly love them- but let those same people see or hear of a beaten child or mistreated wife' they simply say: "oh, I hope someone does something!".


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> well, i'm not going to sit here and say anybody is right or wrong for their beliefs, as everyone is entitled to their own opinion. However, this topic has been discussed numerous times, same argument, just different people posting. Point being, the OP started this thread to show off his/her dog and how well the job turned out. I won't venture to say that we're straying off topic here, but we're getting away from the original point of the thread. Let's please keep it civil, and if anyone wants to further argue their beliefs as to what's right and wrong with cropping a dog's ears, docking tails, spaying/neutering, etc., please take it to PMs and away from this thread. Thank you for your cooperation and assistance in this matter.


Everyone has been told once by a moderator to stop this. This thread is not for your opinion of whether it is cruel or not. If you don't like it go start your own thread and if anyone cares what you think they will post there.

Every post that follows this and decides they don't have to listen and can do what they want will get a 1 week ban. You have been told once by a moderator LEARN TO LISTEN.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

thank you for watching this thread Holly. Had some stuff to take care of on my only day off during the week. To the OP, thank you for sharing your opinion & photos.


----------

